# Talk about sweet!



## English (Mar 16, 2007)

What a great deal! Or at least I thought so.
Last Saturday I heard that one of the liquor stores in town was closing its doors for good, so I called and inquired about any wine racks they might be looking to get rid of. Picked up an old unit for $50.00, holds about 150 bottles. Not really too much to look at, but it's good enough for me!


----------



## GettinCorked (Aug 10, 2008)

We picked up a liquor store wine rack from a fella last week. Its made of steel and holds 121 bottles....Like you said,not much to look at but I'm a practical type of guy 

Cheers !!


----------

